# Wotofo Twisted 420 Mechanical Box Mod



## Mark121m (8/6/16)

*Twisted Tripple Box Mod*
*VapingWithTwisted420 Twisted Tripple Triple Parallel Mechanical Box Mod by Wotofo*

The Twisted Tripple is *a*n affordable, compact, and high performance triple 18650 box mod that excels in providing effective output without hassle. The Twisted Tripple is named according to it's maximum battery capability of three 18650s *(sold separately)*, easily providing an all day vape capable platform, with the flexibility to also be run in single or dual battery modes. The Twisted Tripple features an integrated MOSFET that stabilizes performance and adds an additional layer of protection with a resistance cut-off of 0.15 ohms and lower, maximizing the integrity and durability of the device. The device can also be 'powered' on and off with five rapid clicks, allowing users to safely carry and transport the Twisted Tripple when not in use. An internal Tri Color LED Indicator gives instant feedback of the battery life and output voltage range, providing users a more precise indication of the state of the batteries. The battery access door features a dual magnetized design, alongside a battery ejection ribbon and gold plated contacts to ensure great conductivity. The firing button is placed on a slanted angle to provide a more ergonomic feel during handling, and allows the device to be held and used in one hand with ease. A gold plated 510 ensures consistent conductivity, while the threadpoint and firing button is black chrome plated to provide a more cohesive overall look. Backed by one of the most trusted names in vaping reviews, the VapingWithTwisted420 Twisted Tripple Box Mod is a perfect solution for users looking for strong and consistent mechanical output alongside tremendous battery life.

*Product Features:*



Official Twisted420 Box Mod
Triple 18650 Battery Output
Run in Parallel
Outstanding Battery Life
Can Be Run in Single, Dual or Triple 18650 Modes
*Batteries sold seprately*
*ALWAYS Insert Batteries Correctly*

MOSFET Protected Mechanical Output
0.15 ohm Atomizer Resistance Cut-Off
3.7V to 4.2V Output Range
Five Clicks On and Off

Internal LED Indicator
Indicates Battery Life and Output Power Simultaneously
Red Light
3.2V to 3.5V

Blue Light
3.5V to 3.8V

White Light
3.8V to 4.2V


Dual Magnetized Battery Access Door
Gold Plated Contacts

Spring Loaded Gold Plated 510
Black Plated 510 and Firing Button

*WARNING: The Twisted Tripple is to be used and handled ONLY by experienced vapers. NEVER, under ANY circumstance, use this device with a Sub-Ohm Tank or ANY atomizer in which the 510 contact pin does NOT protrude past the 510 threading. If unsure if this applies to your atomizer, DO NOT attach and use the device. Please ensure that ALL High Amperage 18650 Batteries (sold separately) are orientated correctly, following battery sled indicators. Improperly inserting batteries and incorrectly orientating batteries will result in physical damage. Ensure that each and every battery used has no damage to the wrapping/casing of the battery, as that will dramatically increase the risk of battery venting and physical damage.*


----------



## Mark121m (8/6/16)

image 001


----------



## Mark121m (8/6/16)

So i see nobody is posting about this Mech Mod
ive tried to search but i cant find anything.

what are the views / reviews / pros / cons about this MECH MOD


----------



## Rossouw (8/6/16)

I know VapeKing sells them for R750.
Never used one but I think it should be quite amazing. Lots of amps to play with
In VWT420's review of it he said it does not cut off at 0.15, it is just a warning or something.

I have heard of a case or 2 where they just completely stop working though, but not enought to really worry about it. Being manufactured by Wotofo it should be good quality.


----------



## Mark121m (8/6/16)

@Rossouw 
I have seen them at Vapeking
Really a steal.

I've had my eyes on a mech mod for some time.
From smpl to tugboat to now this
Twisted420.

The 0.15ohm limit hasn't really sent me running.
I'm actually happy I wanna watch a few reviews and get more info.

Also being a mod of good quality has a spring loaded 510pin.
Which is always nice.

I haven't seen many ppl when I go out. Using this device just wasn't sure why.


----------



## Rossouw (8/6/16)

It is a great price! Only problem is 3 batteries and another 4 bay charger if you have a rolo its less of an issue though... Unless you want to use both at the same time haha.

I dont think you can really go wrong with that as your first mech seeing as you wont easily over discharge your batteries and you can switch it off, and with 3 18650's in parallel the chance of building outside your limits is small. The 510 is an added safety benefit.

My first "mech" (actually unregulated) is the Big Black Box from Sir Vape. I love it, almost use it more than than my RX200.

I dont think I have ever seen one out in real life to be honest


----------



## Mark121m (8/6/16)

I already know the limits with ohms law n all that.
Thank you vaping. 

Been able to build coils without a Vape App for some time now.

Used a variety of wire to know wrap to possible coil resistance. 

So I feel strongly about my building capabilities.
In terms of battery usage I know my limits to a dual Battery mod aleafy. I vape at 35w daily and the duals last me 3 days.

With a mech I suppose it will be cut in half almost every day I should check my batteries for safety

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (9/6/16)

Had a twisted tripple and sold it a couple of months ago. Really awesome device with long battery life.

I sold it because it didn't feel comfortable in my hand but that's a subjective con.
You can actually use sub-ohm tanks on this device as the 510 connection is spring loaded and it is not a hybrid mech.
Used the Griffin with the twisted tripple.


----------



## Mark121m (9/6/16)

@BrizzyZA (VapeLife) 
thanks for the imput
i also like the spring510- just not sure about using a Tank on a mech


----------



## Mark121m (9/6/16)

Scary thing is ive seen a youtube review of someone firing a 0.09ohm build
when using 3 batteries its a safe 16amp per battery (but the protection didnt cut it from working)

0.09ohm @ 46.6667 amp Total @ 196 Watts 
@ 15.556 amp per battery

The Lowest and safest this thing should fire to is 
0.07ohm @ 60amp total @ 252 Watts
@ 20amp per battery

but again would build this low wouldnt want anything to blow


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (9/6/16)

Mark121m said:


> Scary thing is ive seen a youtube review of someone firing a 0.09ohm build
> when using 3 batteries its a safe 16amp per battery (but the protection didnt cut it from working)
> 
> 0.09ohm @ 46.6667 amp Total @ 196 Watts
> ...



Yes VapingWithTwisted420 said it was just a false restriction to prevent noobs from building too low like 0.01ohms for example, so you will still need to check the ohms of your build on a 521 tab or regulated mod as the twisted tripple will fire with any build like a regular mech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (9/6/16)

i get that.

well ive learnt someone on another forum uses his @ 0.05ohm
just this past weekend won a cloud blowing comp
0.05ohm is 28amp each battery

no images yet but waiting


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (9/6/16)

Which batteries is he using?

I used Samsung 25Rs with 20amps limit per battery so a total of 60 amps and minimum build of 0.07ohms, but that will be with no headroom which isn't exactly safe


----------



## Mark121m (9/6/16)

he doest say.

but he is using a Alien dual clapton wire @ 0.05ohm
battery not stated


----------



## Mark121m (21/7/16)

So it has arrived
With 9% added to the total purchase.
Cost 40rand to get from postoffice.







Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (21/7/16)

Congrats Bro hope you enjoy it

Are you going to use single/dual/ or triple batteries?


----------



## Mark121m (21/7/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Congrats Bro hope you enjoy it
> 
> Are you going to use single/dual/ or triple batteries?


For sure gonna be triple battery.


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (21/7/16)

Mark121m said:


> For sure gonna be triple battery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk



Battery life for Days lol


----------



## Mark121m (29/7/16)

3days and only Blue led @ 3.6v to 3.8v

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (6/6/17)

Wazzz up peeps

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

